# Bad bad bad...and getting worse.



## WestCoastGirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been trying so hard. Trying to look past everything, telling myself I have to make it work. Tonight I just gave up. Yelled at him for everything. I'm so tired of him constantly pouting over every tiny thing and stonewalling every effort I make to solve our problems like adults. I'm tired of my life revolving around his. I'm tired of him saying I do nothing all day, making sure I know what I did just wasn't enough. I'm tired of babying him so he doesn't get mad about another thing. I'm tired of apologizing to keep things nice when it was never my fault to apologize for. I'm tired of trying to talk myself into thinking this could work, or get better. Nothing will change, it never has and it never will. I give up. I'm tired. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in the same boat you are, though I haven't encountered much support.

Do what you have to do for yourself, the only person that can take care of you is YOU. Think about whether you want to be handling him with kid gloves for the next 20, 30, 40 years. 

Love yourself, respect yourself, and live for yourself.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

WestCoastGirl said:


> I have been trying so hard. Trying to look past everything, telling myself I have to make it work. Tonight I just gave up. Yelled at him for everything. I'm so tired of him constantly pouting over every tiny thing and stonewalling every effort I make to solve our problems like adults. I'm tired of my life revolving around his. I'm tired of him saying I do nothing all day, making sure I know what I did just wasn't enough. I'm tired of babying him so he doesn't get mad about another thing. I'm tired of apologizing to keep things nice when it was never my fault to apologize for. I'm tired of trying to talk myself into thinking this could work, or get better. Nothing will change, it never has and it never will. I give up. I'm tired.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you told him this or are you just venting?


----------

